# Nikon 100mm 2.8 AIS E or 105mm 2.5 AIS ??



## LuckySo-n-So (Mar 28, 2009)

I've been looking into older "legacy" Nikon lenses in the 100mm focal range, which are considerably less expensive than the 105mm AF-S ($900 usd).  Because I won't be tethered to any of the program modes of my camera, I figure one of these will be a great lens to increase my skill in Manual mode.

I've seen photos taken with the 100mm E, and they are quite outstanding in terms of  DOF and sharpness.  An "Excellent" copy of this lens is around $100-120.

I have also read that the 105mm 2.5 AI-S is "legendary," but is just under $300 for copy rated "Excellent."  

Questions:

Is the 105mm $200 better?  

Will these lenses meter on a D40 or D90(which I will have purchased in a few weeks)?  I have read in places where they will and I have read where they won't.  Lots of conflicting information out there.

Thanks, I'll hang up and listen.


----------



## Dwig (Mar 28, 2009)

LuckySo-n-So said:


> ...
> Is the 105mm $200 better?



Nobody can ever tell you the answer to a question like this. "Better" is a value judgement that only you can make for yourself.

The Nikkor 105mm f/2.5 is substantially more ruggedly constructed than the Nikon Series-E 100mm. It is onlly a little better optically. You will probably not be able to prove any optical difference with your own pictures.

The E-series mechanical construction, while not nearly as well constructed as the Nikkors of its day, is easily on a par with the construction of most of today's Nikkors that sell for less than $500-800 USD. 



LuckySo-n-So said:


> ...
> Will these lenses meter on a D40 or D90(which I will have purchased in a few weeks)?  I have read in places where they will and I have read where they won't. ...



One of the places that says they won't, and quite correctly so, is Nikon's specification sheet for the bodies. Neither the D40 nor the D90 will meter with any lens lacking a CPU. The only non-AF Nikon lenses that have CPUs are the AI-P series. AI and AIs lenses, along with the AIs class Series-E lenses, lack CPUs and therefore will not meter with most of Nikons "comsurmer class" bodies.


----------



## Katier (Mar 28, 2009)

Dwig said:


> One of the places that says they won't, and quite correctly so, is Nikon's specification sheet for the bodies. Neither the D40 nor the D90 will meter with any lens lacking a CPU. The only non-AF Nikon lenses that have CPUs are the AI-P series. AI and AIs lenses, along with the AIs class Series-E lenses, lack CPUs and therefore will not meter with most of Nikons "comsurmer class" bodies.



Can't you step the lens down manually and then meter? 

On Pentax bodies, on the old K fit lenses (and M42 lenses), you put the camera into manual mode. Then using the through finder preview you stop the lens down and the camera gives you an indication of how many stops ( over 3 stops flashes rather than says 4, 5 etc. ) out your current exposure is.

Don't Nikons have a similar facility?


----------



## Dwig (Mar 28, 2009)

Katier said:


> Can't you step the lens down manually and then meter? ...



No, the Nikon D90 will not meter in any way unless a lens with a proper CPU is mounted. It provides for no mechanical coupling as far as metering is concerned.

The common practice is a trial-and-terror approach. You guess at the exposure, take a picture, and then review the histogram. You use the histogram information to refine your guess and repeat until you no longer clip the highlights and/or loss shadows. The other approach is to meter with another lens that has the electronic coupling and use those settings when you change to the mechanical only lens.


----------



## Katier (Mar 28, 2009)

Dwig said:


> No, the Nikon D90 will not meter in any way unless a lens with a proper CPU is mounted. It provides for no mechanical coupling as far as metering is concerned.
> 
> The common practice is a trial-and-terror approach. You guess at the exposure, take a picture, and then review the histogram. You use the histogram information to refine your guess and repeat until you no longer clip the highlights and/or loss shadows. The other approach is to meter with another lens that has the electronic coupling and use those settings when you change to the mechanical only lens.



Ouch that sucks.. Not good at all. +1 Pentax *giggles*


----------



## epp_b (Mar 29, 2009)

> Ouch that sucks..


Yeah, I agree.  It would be really trivial for Nikon to include an AI-S metering ring on every camera's lens mount and the software to recognize it is a complete non-issue.

On the other hand, I've become pretty good at guessing the correct exposure for indoor lighting and, outside, you can just use Sunny 16.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for your answers guys.  I ordered the 100mm E for $99 from Adorama.  I decided to stop bleeding money as I have purchased a tripod, ballhead, battery grip, and SB-600 in the last couple of weeks.  Time to start saving for that D90...(thank goodness for sideline jobs)


----------



## Coldow91 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have the 100mm f/2.8E and decided for me it was not worth the extra $200 for the 105 f/2.5 and I have not been disappointed, it is a totally awesome lens


----------



## TUX424 (Mar 29, 2009)

LuckySo-n-So:
Be sure to report on how the lens works, i might be wanting to get one for some indoor basketball to pair with my 50mm 1.8.
If it works as good as people say that it works it will be worth the small price of $100


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Mar 29, 2009)

Will do.  I should get it by Friday.  Will post some next weekend.


----------



## AlexColeman (Mar 29, 2009)

Why not go with a 55-200? at least then you will have basic functions.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Mar 29, 2009)

Because I have a 55-200 already.   Can't afford the AF-S  primes or 2.8 zoom/tele's, so I'm looking at older(read: cheaper) stuff.


----------



## Coldow91 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am selling my 55-200mm because I got the 100m. It is much sharper, faster, I don't need the zoom and just as easy to focus with my K3 screen


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Apr 2, 2009)

The lens came in today.  Couple of test pics came out ok, but it's gonna take some getting used to.  I think I'm going to like it.

As for condition, it's been through some battles, that's for sure.  It has obviously been dropped a few times, as the threaded ring is misshapen.  Can't put a filter on it.  Looks like it has the original lens cap.

No cracks, no dust, no fungus.  Aperture ring works well.  Focus ring works well.

My copy was rated "E" or "E-" (can't remember) on Adorama, so I expected it to look pretty bad.  Will post results soon.


----------

